# Im bringing back anything you want :)



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

im going to hamm in december.

im heading over the pick up a dwarf caiman which ive spent ages trying to get.

ive pre ordered and cant wait to go get him\her.

im from essex, uk. im going over there in a transit. to make it a little easier on fuel, im looking on bringing anything back. dwa, spiders, lizards, etc.

id need a deposit or something before i go over and buy, depending on the price etc. if you want 1 thing or 500 thats fine. its a fully heated and insulated van with 3 heaters all thermostat controlled. 

you could come to my house and drop the money off, or send to my bank, paypal or anything really. 

im not looking to make a profit, just cover abit of my costs of driving there and back. im getting the euro star over there so you could meet me there on the 11th sunday. or at my house, i could arrange reptile transport or could drop them to you depending on what you buy.

just let me know, my mobile number is *********** my name is Ryan. or post here


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

How much was the dwarf caiman mate ?


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

450euros. but as always, the second you buy something you get offered loads cheaper...

i got someone at the show with quiet a few of them now for 350euros. there 34cm long, hatched this year sex unknown.

ive already paid my deposit on mine which i paid 450 for.. typical lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol ....

Sounds about right


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

bump  :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

get me a few Latrodectus and any nice Andorcotnus please

i have a license :whistling2:


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

use this link and see if there on the forum

Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...

i could ask around too. i would need a deposit on dwa stuff like that.

they wouldnt be very hard get over there, but im not a spider person.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Jibber said:


> use this link and see if there on the forum
> 
> Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...
> 
> ...


I take it you have never been to Hamm before? Offering to run around all day to find stuff for other people good luck with that one


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

would you mind bringing some garters back? I've messaged a few people from that list I'm just waiting to hear back so I can work things out  Also any idea how much a rep courier is normally? I live in Newark on Trent in the east midlands so you're quite far away to travel in my gas guzzler lol


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

not too sure, but i sent a bullfrog to manchester, that cost £30. id say you could get it there for around £60 top.

if you pre order, give me the details etc, and give me a call. 

*********** and we can sort things out from there


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

well Manchester is further North than I am and I'm right off the A1 so I should think it won't be that much, I'm just waiting on a few emails but if I can sorth something out with them I'll let you know


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

The OP is a liar he has been exposed on another thread apperantly as not having a DWAL therefore what he is planning on doing (bringing back a Curvs Dwarf Caiman) is illegal. So i wouldnt trust him with any deposits!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> The OP is a liar he has been exposed on another thread apperantly as not having a DWAL therefore what he is planning on doing (bringing back a Curvs Dwarf Caiman) is illegal. So i wouldnt trust him with any deposits!!


 
It is and it isnt illegal going off what some one said (Paul Newton I think), its not ilegal to transport a DWA animal without a DWA but it is illegal to house one.

I might be completely wrong cos I would of prob had a fair few to drink when i read it.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> It is and it isnt illegal going off what some one said (Paul Newton I think), its not ilegal to transport a DWA animal without a DWA but it is illegal to house one.
> 
> I might be completely wrong cos I would of prob had a fair few to drink when i read it.


Well hes planning on keeping it so it is illegal


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Well hes planning on keeping it so it is illegal


 
Well yeah and advertising it like he has will almost certainly have the local authority sniffing around.


----------

